# San Miguel Sawpit



## LBD123 (Apr 27, 2012)

There are three strainers on the run. The second is river wide and just below the put in below the sheriffs office. Must portage that one, river right was easy. Rafts could possibly put in below it on the dirt road river right. Would skip the first one too, am not sure if you can park there though. The other one had sneeks past them at 400 CFS. It is located below sawpit rapid.


----------

